# Arrived today: Fluco Nautilus



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Saw samples of Fluco straps when visiting Damasko in Barbing and immediately ordered the Fluco Nautilus when back home.









The Nautilus is a three-layer strap, said to be durable and waterproof. The embossing on the surface gives the strap its special look.

The patented coating of the leather (German cowhide) makes the strap waterproof.

Specs (copy and paste)

Fine all-round quilting machine seam in light contrast color.
The last 3 stitches at the band stop are double stitched.
The bartack stitches at the buckle are double stitched
Lining leather from Germany waterproof and tested for harmful substances.
Edge repeatedly varnished, smoothed and polished by hand.
Band thickness 4.0 to 3.0 mm, tapering.
Strap length 118 mm x 75 mm
Quick Release
Retails for €39
Available 20/18, 22/20, 24/22, black, grey, olive green, sand.










Not sure yet on what watch to put it on, Damasko DC 66, Davosa Northpole, Damasko DA 343? Will find out tomorrow.😉😉😉


----------



## Stelwick (Nov 6, 2020)

I've always had good luck with Fluco straps. I think they are underrated.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Decision has been made.
It is now on the Damasko DC 66.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Looks great Mike. The color is very nice and fits your watch perfectly, IMHO. 

Love Fluco straps!


----------



## gmads (Dec 5, 2009)

One of my favorites:


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

@gmads 
Thanks for the pics. I'm just thinking about ordering the olive green one.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

After 7 days of constant wear I'm very happy with my decision to buy the strap.


----------



## TypeSly (Jan 9, 2018)

StufflerMike said:


> After 7 days of constant wear I'm very happy with my decision to buy the strap.


That's gorgeous, and really matches the watch well! I can't believe it's leather, it really does look durable. I'm gonna have to look into one of these for myself, thanks!


----------



## raptus (Jan 3, 2014)

Great to see this out in the wild, I’ve been considering one and might pull the trigger now. 

Any other Fluco straps you saw that you might consider?

I find their product photos on their web site a little hard to interpret.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

raptus said:


> …Any other Fluco straps you saw that you might consider?


Here we go, Nato leather straps














































Don‘t expect a thick leather strap, it has to be flat to match the cases and lugs. Love the look btw.
Check their IG account (fluco1952), lots of customer pics. Damasko is going to source from Fluco for their chronographs.


----------



## kplam (Mar 28, 2015)

I have the "pilot" version of the Nautilus strap. Same material but the strap is cut in the IWC pilot style. I use it on my Sinn chronograph.

I really like the material, it is durable and water-resistant, and goes well with a range of tool watches. It looks like it will hold up to use well. I ordered direct from Fluco as they offered the option for quick release spring bars (for a few added dollars).

My only problem I have with this strap is that the springbar opening is really wide on one side and I find my quick release spring bar slipping out accidentally sometimes. I've contacted Fluco about this but did not get a response at all.


----------



## weisscomposer (Dec 2, 2018)

raptus said:


> Any other Fluco straps you saw that you might consider?


I have purchased a handful of their suede straps and enjoy them all. Their shell cordovan straps are also quite nice, particularly at this price point.


----------

